
Immune to Critics, Secret-Spilling Wikileaks Plans to Save Journalism ... and the World - nickb
http://www.wired.com/politics/onlinerights/news/2008/07/wikileaks
======
queensnake
Finally, a sign that some of Brin's 'no privacy for anyone' really does apply
to the powerful, as well.

